# google search asks for captcha !! help



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 30, 2007)

hello peeps... i seem to have run into a peculiar problem with google!

whenever i try to search it warns me & asks me for captcha !

have a look!

*xs114.xs.to/xs114/07181/googley.PNG.xs.jpg

ps: I am running the latest updated antivirus


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 30, 2007)

Are you running on Proxy ??


----------



## Ravirdv (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah it did askd me once yesterday!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 30, 2007)

its very normal......n not "peculiar" , google's given u valid reason for the captcha. did u read it?


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 30, 2007)

@GeeNeeYes
What did U search for?


----------



## GeeNeeYes (May 1, 2007)

@sukhdeepsinghkohli : no i do not use proxy servers
@gauravakaasid : the reason shown is totally invalid... bcoz i'm not automating any requests... i am not searching frequently/continously.... antivirus is updated!
@rakeshishere : google search query = advanced gui "ahk scripting"

but the problem is not restricted to that query...
it occurs almost once a day or two! whatever i search !?!?!?!


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 1, 2007)

@GeeNeeYes.....google's making sure that you are human, n not some automated bot. make sure u clear ur cookies n cache. also, it will help if you let us know what the search terms are


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 1, 2007)

You are using a Known Proxy...switch it off


----------



## rakeshishere (May 1, 2007)

@GeeNeeYes
Click the Below links for an answer to ur query! 
*labnol.blogspot.com/2005/02/google-is-giving-403-forbidden-error.html
*www.daniweb.com/techtalkforums/thread54944.html


----------



## ketanbodas (May 1, 2007)

wat s captcha ????


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

ketanbodas said:
			
		

> wat s captcha ????



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captcha


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2007)

image confirmation...


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (May 1, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> You are using a Known Proxy...switch it off



How did you know?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 1, 2007)

its there in the pic?


----------

